# Gyeon or Auto Finesse?



## ReyIndividual (Jul 19, 2018)

Hello everyone! I need to purchase a new tire product, which one would you recommend Gyeon Q2 Tire or Auto Finesse Satin Creme Tire Dressing?


----------



## Danny33232 (Sep 11, 2017)

Gyeon Q2 great product it's one of my go 2 dressing


ReyIndividual said:


> Hello everyone! I need to purchase a new tire product, which one would you recommend Gyeon Q2 Tire or Auto Finesse Satin Creme Tire Dressing?


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

+1 for gyeon


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Gyeon Tire was a popular choice in this thread:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5511927

AF, wasn't.


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Just bought Gyeon to try, but got the AF as a prize before from a car show and would never buy it absolutely awful. 

Previously I was using Meg's Endurance and Waxaddict Feeder, Waxaddict's being the better.


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

I've never used Gyeon but I got rid of AF Satin it didn't do anything for me at all. 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdo (Aug 24, 2010)

+1 Gyeon


----------



## Brad-ST (Nov 17, 2013)

Never tried the Gyeon one but I had the AF creme and thought it was awful, didn’t last long at all, ended up giving it away still full


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Big fan of Gyeon products


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

Another one for Gyeon..Great stuff


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Gyeon every time


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

No contest...... Gyeon. Just buy it..... You won't be disappointed


----------



## turbanator (May 21, 2011)

+1 for gyeon


----------



## ReyIndividual (Jul 19, 2018)

The consensus is to go for Gyeon Q2 Tire. Thank you all very much for your recommendations.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Let's not forget that Gyeon Q2 is also a tyer protectant, excellent product.


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

I’ve been using Gyeon tyre for a couple of years. I switched from AF Satin Creme and found it much better


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

Gyeon every single time. Don’t go near the auto finesse one unless you enjoy wasting money.


----------



## mangove21 (Apr 26, 2015)

I like the af creme Tbh. But I've found better results with carbon collective sateen. Not tried gyeon so can't say

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Gyeon has fast become my go to range of products.


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

Gyeon for the win!


----------



## Mitch8 (Nov 9, 2009)

Gyeon Tire without a doubt :thumb:


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

gyeon tire without a doubt
regards
todds


----------



## ReyIndividual (Jul 19, 2018)

Thank you all very much. It is a clear choice between Satin Creme and Q2.


----------



## kylehastings1 (Nov 8, 2018)

Af triple is a good product but I would sway towards gyeon products, there is a reason why most high end retailers use the products ( that was my reason for trying them)








And then this happened

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitch8 (Nov 9, 2009)

kylehastings1 said:


> Af triple is a good product but I would sway towards gyeon products, there is a reason why most high end retailers use the products ( that was my reason for trying them)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow - Thats some haul you got there :doublesho


----------



## kylehastings1 (Nov 8, 2018)

Cost a fortune but the products last a long time as you don’t really need a lot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

Gyeon all day:thumb:


----------



## dave955 (May 27, 2008)

Gyeon hear as well 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Makes you wonder if AF actually tested this product at all for finish, longevity, etc.... As it seems universally disliked :doublesho


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

I like Gyeon Tire, but Waxaddict Tyre Feeder is far far better in my opinion. Can sling a little bit unlike Gyeon though, but longevity is better for Waxaddict.


----------

